# any rep shops in devon



## macca 59 (Oct 10, 2007)

any place with a good selection of livestock?

at present i only use a garden centre for vivs etc i did get a ornate uro from there september but they had in stock 3 corns 2 kings a few lizards and spiders last month


----------



## njp (Mar 4, 2007)

Where abouts in devon are you?

There is aquator in torquay, south west reptiles and reptile world in plymouth (I think)

Don't know of any more.

Nick


----------



## A.piscivorus (Feb 8, 2007)

South West Reptiles doesn't usually have much to offer tbh


----------



## tigger79 (Aug 22, 2006)

two by two in plymouth


----------



## cjreptiles (Nov 13, 2006)

Reptile World in Plympton (near Plymouth) is fantastic.


----------



## leptophis (May 24, 2007)

yup reptile world in plymouth is a superb shop, best in devon ,


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

There's is a reptile and pet section in the huge garden centre in Ivybridge, although a little bit pricey for some of the livestock they are good with supplies and food. good customer service aswell.


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

There is a garden centre in Launceston which is in Cornwall but on the border with devon.. They have a nice reptile section.. Aquatics - Homeleigh Garden Centre

Liz


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

exmouth reptiles


----------



## macca 59 (Oct 10, 2007)

hi thanks for all your help 

i live in teignmouth


----------



## A.piscivorus (Feb 8, 2007)

Exmouth Reptiles is pretty good


----------



## cranky (May 26, 2008)

Yeah, exmouth reptiles is good, FYI they're open on weekends only or by appointment. There's also a shop in Exeter ( Heavitree road ) but I've not heard great things about it. I might pop in next week end & have a look around. Will let you all know what I think...


----------



## FelixMarmite (Dec 11, 2007)

Hello.
I live in Plymouth and visit my local rep shop, Reptile World frequently; their store is very impressive. Has a wide range of reps, staff are friendly etc.


----------



## medusa0373 (Mar 18, 2008)

cranky said:


> Yeah, exmouth reptiles is good, FYI they're open on weekends only or by appointment. There's also a shop in Exeter ( Heavitree road ) but I've not heard great things about it. I might pop in next week end & have a look around. Will let you all know what I think...


Don't know if you've already been but it's not worth making a special trip for unless you're going to Exeter anyway or unless you live there. The shop is very very small and dark and their livestock (unless it was tucked away at the back) was almost non-existant. They had a few beardies and a couple of boas and that was about it. 

Don't get me wrong, the guy there was brilliant, knew his stuff and was really good to talk to but the shop itself was very very disappointing, I felt - especially as it took me over an hour to get there.


----------



## tigger79 (Aug 22, 2006)

FelixMarmite said:


> Hello.
> I live in Plymouth and visit my local rep shop, Reptile World frequently; their store is very impressive. Has a wide range of reps, staff are friendly etc.


so where in plymouth r u, i live in plympton, justround corner from reptile world


----------



## Savanna (Nov 27, 2007)

Found Reptile world to be pretty expensive myself on the whole. Nicely laid out shop and a good variety of lizards though.

I use Two by Two myself. Had about 3 snakes and a water dragon from there. Great variety of Boas there. Helpful and knowledgeable staff and what Dean has don't know about snakes etc etc.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I was in reptile world earlier in the year, I recon its a very nicely set out shop, seems spacious and all animals in good condition.


----------



## cranky (May 26, 2008)

medusa0373 said:


> Don't know if you've already been but it's not worth making a special trip for unless you're going to Exeter anyway or unless you live there.


Thanks for the heads up! don't think I'll bother. :thumb:

Sounds like I'll be checking out reptile world when I'm next down that way. (I live in Exmouth)


----------



## ukgeckos (Apr 11, 2007)

I live 2 blocks from south west reptiles and you cannot fault the guys knowledge.
His selection is small due to him selling mainly what he breeds
off the top of my head
gargoyles
cresteds
leos
several day gecko species
barking geckos - U. milli
couple of cham species
couple of spiders
beardies
ackies
blueys
star agamas - cb and very nice
big nile
rattlers - not for sale
several snake species not into snakes at all but know he has royals, corns, kings etc
good livefoods and equiptment
A lot of people dont like the shop but Id buy livestock from there and theres only a handful of shops that I would buy from in the whole of cornwall/devon/wales

Reptile world and exmouth reptiles are also real good shops but not been in lately so dont know what they have


----------



## medusa0373 (Mar 18, 2008)

ukgeckos said:


> I live 2 blocks from south west reptiles and you cannot fault the guys knowledge.
> His selection is small due to him selling mainly what he breeds
> off the top of my head
> gargoyles
> ...


Re my message above, please don't get me wrong, the guy in the shop was absolutely fantastic, and I have rung several times for advice over the phone. I can't fault him, he really really knows his stuff and is very helpful and friendly, can't do enough for you. 

The point I was trying to make is that I was expecting the shop itself to be much larger and perhaps better laid out and I was surprised when I got there to find it was smaller than my front room and also very dark! The animals there all looked very healthy etc, but I don't think it's a shop worth making a special trip for and when I was there, there was virtually no livestock at all - just a couple of big boas and some beardies. Like I said, he may have had loads tucked away at the back behind the counter, but if you're going to a shop to browse or look round, that's not much good.

It took me an hour to get there and I was very disappointed although it was nice to speak to the guy face-to-face!


----------



## lucylou (Jan 11, 2009)

If you in Teignmouth then pop over to Torquay, aquator on hele rd have a good range. speak to Matt. He has always been helpful regards fish and reptiles


----------



## SLITHERING (May 29, 2009)

The Ark Pet Shop EXETER 
St Thomas Shopping Centre. 
Cowick Street 
EXETER Devon EX4 1DG 
email: [email protected]


----------



## macca 59 (Oct 10, 2007)

Will check out the rep shops next week 


Thanks all: victory:


----------



## dragon1nk (Feb 26, 2010)

there's a new reptile house in ivybridge, it's called Devon Reptiles.


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

dragon1nk said:


> there's a new reptile house in ivybridge, it's called Devon Reptiles.



Address? : victory:


----------



## dragon1nk (Feb 26, 2010)

*Reptile shop in Ivybridge.*

Devon Reptiles
12a Blair rd
Filham moor ind estate
Stowford business park
Ivybridge
Devon PL21 0UR


----------



## oscar96 (Nov 7, 2009)

Tiny Boas in Exeter
Tiny Boas


----------



## Robk (Feb 3, 2008)

dragon1nk said:


> Devon Reptiles
> 12a Blair rd
> Filham moor ind estate
> Stowford business park
> ...


Opening times ?????


----------



## dragon1nk (Feb 26, 2010)

Monday-Saturday 10.30-5.30pm
Sundays 11.00-16.00


----------



## chanty (Mar 10, 2010)

Been to Devon reptiles today. Very nice and friendly. Very good with the kids as well, we took our young 4 boys with us, alot of shops just frown right away, but they took the time to talk to them and show them different things.

Chantelle


----------



## Mancunian (Mar 27, 2008)

I use The Ark in St Thomas, Exeter. the reptile store is upstairs above the conventional pet shop. Has a good stock of equipment and sell frozen rodents. Staff friendly and helpful,


----------



## boidsteve (Jul 15, 2007)

*rep shops in nth devon*

so no shops in north devon worth visiting ?


----------

